# Issues with Weight and going crazy



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some advise.

Im 30 years old, and a bout 77kgs. but Ive a still got a large amount of fat. If i was to give a

guess id say around 20% BF.

Ive been training 5 days a week at power lifting club for nearly a year. and before that i

ran nearly everyday several miles.

At to be honest ive made some great gains in my powerlifitng.

Squat: 165kgs, Bench 87.5kgs and Deadlift 200kgs.

But no matter how hard i try i cant get my diet down.

My diet at present is more than likely too small.

A common day would be:

Breakfast: Porridge w/Milk, Green Apple, Tea w/milk n sugar.

Lunch: homemade vegetable soup

Before training: Whey Protein(sometimes)

Dinner: 2 breast chicken, brown rice and baby carrots.

Evening, 15-20 Almonds,green Apple,

Night: Tea w milk n sugar.

that would be a normal day. nothing too fancy, no coke, no chocolate, no smoking,no alcohol.

I would really appreciate some help. What am i doing wrong?

Regards

Sean


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> You are consuming too many calories.
> 
> 1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000. *TBH im supposed to eat as u said. but im lucky if i hit 1500 most days. maybe im eating too little??*
> 
> ...


Sean


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You are consuming too many calories.
> 
> 1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.
> 
> ...


You must get sick of pressing paste constantly? Anyway I've copied it


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

If im honest im lucky if i hit 1600 calories a day.

is it possible that im not eating enough to lose BF?

Im happy to train 4/5 days a week aswell as 2/3 days walking/Golf.

I have been using Fitness Pal. and i need to kill myself to hit a 2500-500 Deficit Daily plan


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How tall are you?


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> How tall are you?


Small little fella,

1m 74cm (5' 8.5")


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you considered a low-carb, high-fat diet? If your current diet is not working, it might be better for you and provide a better hormonal balance.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

judosean2005 said:


> is it possible that im not eating enough to lose BF?


No, its because your eating sugary sh1t and training half hearted.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> If youre not losing bf. Youre over eating.


Or his body lowering his metabolism since he consumes the same amount of kcal of a prisoner in auschwitz

OP: if u eat 1600kcal a day and you lift then your body got what? 1000kcals a day for surviving? your body is shutting down imo since it thinks its starving. Refeed is what u need.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

personally i dont think your eating enough. your body is used to getting little food so when it does get food its storing the fats.

im 79kg at 5'8 and im consuming 2500 calories on a cut. i would maybe up your cals to round about the same as mines for a few weeks, and change your training style to hypertrophy and see how you get on.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Or his body lowering his metabolism since he consumes the same amount of kcal of a prisoner in auschwitz
> 
> OP: if u eat 1600kcal a day and you lift then your body got what? 1000kcals a day for surviving? your body is shutting down imo since it thinks its starving. Refeed is what u need.


This is pretty much BS, metabolic rate only changes significanty under starvation, and it recovers pretty quickly. See the human body is pretty good like that 

I'm with Tommy, you're either eating more than you think you (tracking errors), or you're lying to yourself about what you're eating - some people believe their own bull****, I know I'm guilty of this. Either way, you are eating too much.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Please, remove this unintelligent broscience post.


so you think he is over eating on 1600 cals??

i could be wrong about the body storing fat but from what ive read thats what would be happening.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> He is eating more than 1,600.


so the OP is lying about how many calories he is consuming? :whistling:


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

John. said:


> This is pretty much BS, metabolic rate only changes significanty under starvation, and it recovers pretty quickly. See the human body is pretty good like that
> 
> I'm with Tommy, you're either eating more than you think you (tracking errors), or you're lying to yourself about what you're eating - some people believe their own bull****, I know I'm guilty of this. Either way, you are eating too much.


Eating a very-low-calorie diet can be extremely harmful to your body's metabolism. If you dip too low in your calorie intake, your body simply compensates by decreasing your overall metabolic rate, which can ultimately hinder your weight-loss goals.

Many weight-loss programs prescribe very-low-calorie diets (1,000 calories or less) to help you lose excess pounds. Although your body decreases its metabolic rate to compensate for this lower calorie level, your body may turn to lean body tissue, or muscle, for energy. This decrease in overall lean body mass lowers your metabolic rate even further.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Eating a very-low-calorie diet can be extremely harmful to your body's metabolism. If you dip too low in your calorie intake, your body simply compensates by decreasing your overall metabolic rate, which can ultimately hinder your weight-loss goals.
> 
> Many weight-loss programs prescribe very-low-calorie diets (1,000 calories or less) to help you lose excess pounds. Although your body decreases its metabolic rate to compensate for this lower calorie level, your body may turn to lean body tissue, or muscle, for energy. This decrease in overall lean body mass lowers your metabolic rate even further.


But our guy isn't eating 1000 calories or less. In fact, we have already established that he is eating more than 1600 calories :lol:


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't think you understand how this works. Even in extreme cases (in studies) the metabolic rate is slowed, yes, but nowhere near the way you are saying it is.


Feel free to enlighten me


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

John. said:


> But our guy isn't eating 1000 calories or less. In fact, we have already established that he is eating more than 1600 calories :lol:


1600 deducted from whatever work out he is doing... saying he does some weightlifthing and maybe cardio thats easy 600kcal deducted from 1600 = 1000kcal.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Even if he was overeating by 50%. So as he was training properly he should at the very least be recomping and most likely losing fat still considering he is a beginner.

So long as what he is saying is roughly, and I mean roughly, other things are up.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Metabolic slow down is not a overnight thing. OP, it would be great if you can quantify your food. Only then we will be in a better position to comment


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You are consuming too many calories.
> 
> 1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.
> 
> ...


Can we just get this stickied for all newbs to understand the basics of weight loss (and gain).

Would tag mods if I knew them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Interestingly, Dr Karl Nadolsky posted this today:
> 
> Do I need to eat more to lose weight? | richardlovatt
> 
> ...


That last bit I is sheer niavity.

I always use calorie manipulation to cut. So do many many, others


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't understand what you mean?


I know you don't


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Well explain, because still, none of what is said here is wrong, lol. So is this another one of your beliefs that you think is true but actually isn't?


This is my point. You never enter a debate with the purpose of understanding. Its just an opportunity to exercise throwing prepared information and arguments for an ego boost.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IIFYM broo


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> That last bit I is sheer niavity.
> 
> I always use calorie manipulation to cut. So do many many, others


I don't understand what you mean here either. Have you misread the last statement?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@judosean2005 as you can see this is a contentious topic - don't be put off.

How consistent have you been with your eating? Are you having 1600 kcal EVERY day, or do you e.g. eat more at weekends? How long have you been eating like this, and what weight change have you seen?

BTW you have some solid lifts there .


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> @judosean2005 as you can see this is a contentious topic - don't be put off.
> 
> How consistent have you been with your eating? Are you having 1600 kcal EVERY day, or do you e.g. eat more at weekends? How long have you been eating like this, and what weight change have you seen?
> 
> ...


Cheers, im happy with some of it. 100kg bench is the next goal


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vildgut said:


> Or his body lowering his metabolism since he consumes the same amount of kcal of a prisoner in auschwitz
> 
> OP: if u eat 1600kcal a day and you lift then your body got what? 1000kcals a day for surviving? your body is shutting down imo since it thinks its starving. Refeed is what u need.


I barely eat 1600 cals a day mate, have done for years, my bodies not shutting down. Its a myth


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the interesting read guys.

My diet used to be very poor. let me admit that.

I use to have no breakfast, maybe an apple and banana for lunch and then a dinner of Chicken,chips/ lasagne/spag bol/Pizza

i told my coach wat i was beating and he nearly killed me.

his exact words were. 'jesus christ, you must be starving, You need to kill yourself a cow every week and eat it.'

My food religiously is this:

Breakfast: porridge 30gm, Milk 170ml,green apple and Tea with 1 sugar.

Lunch : homemade mushroom or Pea soup small bowl

Pre training: Optinum Nutrition Whey protein shake, 500ml Milk

Dinner: Chicken breast 150gm, tablespoon Olive oil(cook with), Brown Rice 150gm, Baby carrots 100gm

Evening: Almonds w skin 15-20, Green apple and maybe banana.(rarely done)

Night: tea w 1 sugar.

that is literally everything i eat.

Oh and i take creatine 5g a day.


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone any additional thoughts?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What progress have you made since you last posted?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ultrasonic said:


> @judosean2005How consistent have you been with your eating? Are you having 1600 kcal EVERY day, or do you e.g. eat more at weekends? How long have you been eating like this, and what weight change have you seen?


^

You never answered these questions BTW.


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

OP buy ready meals and eat 1600 calories worth a day every day for a week.

come back and report weight loss.


----------



## judosean2005 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> @judosean2005 as you can see this is a contentious topic - don't be put off.
> 
> How consistent have you been with your eating? Are you having 1600 kcal EVERY day, or do you e.g. eat more at weekends? How long have you been eating like this, and what weight change have you seen?
> 
> BTW you have some solid lifts there .


I am very consistent on my diet. i eat the same thing every day. except one day a week, i eat an additional meal of small plate of kebab meat and salad.(no Naan).

I would say its 1600 every day. maybe 2000 on the cheat day meal.

eating like this for about 7 months.

I wasnt losing any weight. so i started to take phentamine, this brought my weight from 81kgs to 74kgs in 6 weeks.

Ideally id prefer not to need any diet pill. id prefer to get lean and at that stage if i got to around 10% body fat. i could consider bulking if i wanted.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

judosean2005 said:


> I am very consistent on my diet. i eat the same thing every day. except one day a week, i eat an additional meal of small plate of kebab meat and salad.(no Naan).
> 
> I would say its 1600 every day. *maybe* 2000 on the cheat day meal.


Be careful about that 'maybe'. If it slides up without you meaning it to it can become significant. If you truly eat 1600 kcal 6 days per week and 2000 kcal on the other day, that is an average of 1657 kcal per day. It is the average that counts. I suggest you start properly tracking what you eat in myfitnesspal, including absolutely everything you eat or drink, no matter how insignificant it may seem. This will also allow you to easily see your macro split (I have a suspicion your fat intake may be a bit low which may be having a negative effect, but it's hard to be sure). Do check the data in MFP for each food the first time you use it though, occasionally another user has entered something daft.



> eating like this for about 7 months.
> 
> I wasnt losing any weight. so i started to take phentamine, this brought my weight from 81kgs to 74kgs in 6 weeks.


I know nothing about weight loss drugs - you don't need them.


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

OP you just aren't listening.

GET SCALES.

GET MY FITNESS PAL.

FOLLOW NUTRITIONAL LABELS, WEIGH FOOD.

Then come back after week and you'll probably have lost weight. If you haven't, then reset your calories to 2000 or 2200 calories for a few weeks, follow MFP and weighing on scales (weigh EVERYTHING) and then report back.

I've recently eased up a tiny bit on my weighing food but if I'm serious, I'll weigh EVERYTHING I eat.. yes even green lettuce lol.


----------

